# 2016, 2017 IT Job Market in Melbourne & Sydney



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

Could you please someone share your experience on getting a IT job? how to apply and your experience? Does certificate give value add ?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

login2jack said:


> Could you please someone share your experience on getting a IT job? how to apply and your experience? Does certificate give value add ?


I have 2 years of experience as software engineer (data scientist). I have already secured the job overseas (in my country). I did interviews with Skype.


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

Steiger said:


> I have 2 years of experience as software engineer (data scientist). I have already secured the job overseas (in my country). I did interviews with Skype.


Thanks for your reply.how you have applied?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ICT BA. Got a job while offshore, skype interviews. 

Market is quite steady ... i feel like it.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Careers -> Job Posting -> Apply -> Get an offer!


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats Andrey & Steiger!


----------



## Gop (Mar 9, 2017)

Wanted to know how the job market is for software engineers in Sydney/Melbourne. And how do get interview calls while at offshore? Is the a job site?


----------



## anib (Sep 29, 2016)

Gop said:


> Wanted to know how the job market is for software engineers in Sydney/Melbourne. And how do get interview calls while at offshore? Is the a job site?


you can try with seek and indeed


----------

